# SSL Zertifikat einrichten



## SeeSharpNewBee (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem SSL Zertifikat, und zwar ich habe einen Schlüssel mit "-genkey" erstellt, den an die Registrierungsstelle geschickt, und die haben mir mein Zertifikat geschickt.

Jetzt möchte ich es in den KeyStore importieren, aber ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: java.lang.Exception : Kette konnte nicht aus Antwort entnommen werden.

Was bedeutet das? Was habe ich falschgemacht? Bitte um Hilfe, danke!

EDIT: Ich fang am Besten von ganz vorne an.

Problemstellung: Ich habe einen Windows Server 2003 von der Telekom Austria gemietet, Self-Managed (weil sonst kein Tomcat installiert werden würde, und kein Java).

Ich habe vollen Rootzugriff, und es gibt die drei Ordner unter "Documents and Settings":
+Administrator
+Default User
+All Users

Ich habe bei der Telekom Austria ein SSL Zertifikat beantragt, und habe eine Datei bekommen die die Endung ".cer" hat.

Das ich die Datei bekommen habe, habe ich vorher mit "keytool -genkey" einen Schlüssel erzeugt.

So, jetzt läuft Tomcat 5.5.25 und Java 1.6.0.

Und jetzt das Problem:

Wie gehe ich vor das Tomcat automatisch auf HTTPS umschaltet, sobald ein Benutzer in den Bereich kommt der über HTTPS laufen soll (hab ich alles schon in der web.xml des Projekts eingestellt)? Wohin soll ich den keystore kopieren/neu erstellen (unter welchem Benutzer, da der Server ja immer läuft, ich aber nicht immer angemeldet bin) HTTP ist auf 80 HTTPS auf 443.

Brauche ich auch einen "Truststore"? Wenn ja, wo soll ich den erstellen?

Was muss ich genau beim Connector in der Server.xml eintragen?

Kann mir bitte jemand bei dem Problem helfen? Ich glaub ich hab das Problem ausreichend beschrieben.

Eine Schriftt-für-Schritt Anleitung wäre toll, aber auch einzelne Hinweise/Lösungen.

Die ganzen Dokus/Tutorials im Netz hab ich schon durch (wirklich ALLE).

Danke!


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (23. Juni 2007)

Also, ich habe mir jetzt etwas mit diesem Post geholfen http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/201800-tomcat-ssl-problem.html
jedoch funktioniert das auch nur wenn ich meine Webanwendung mit Tomcat starte und auch  *NUR* bei localhost.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen warum das so ist, bzw. was ich dagegen machen kann? Danke!


----------

